# Vibiemme Domobar Package Deals



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Vibiemme Domobar range is now fully stocked.

We will be releasing few offers in the next few days leading up to the festive season.

sure to check out: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/vibiemme-espresso/


----------

